# 06 Yamaha Wolverine 450 motor smoking



## mud_dawgs

My wolverine started smoking at about 450 miles so i Replaced the rings. It quit smoking and ran fine for about the next 50 miles and now has started smoking bad again. If anyone has any ideas what might be wrong i would much appricate it!


----------



## IBBruin

When you replaced the rings, did you hone the cylinder walls? What was the end gap? Scored cylinder walls? Do you ride in dusty conditions? Condition of the air filter? Snorkeled? Air leaks in the snorkel system? Did you stagger the gaps in the rings?

Many many questions.


----------



## 750bf

did you put in new valve seals


----------



## mud_dawgs

No i didnt hone it. It only had 450 miles and it looked great so i went with it. didnt have the tool to check the end gap either. Walls looked perfect. I ride in mud more than anything and yes its snorkeled but sealed very well on 27s with brand new k&n air filter. Yes i staggered the rings lyk the service manual said. Did a compression test and it still has good compression. And run perfect lyk nothings wrong. Just smokes lyk crazy! No i didnt change the valve seals. I was also thinking that could possibly be the problem


----------



## crash83

Sounds like the valve seals


----------



## Roboquad

X2^ seals. if you pull the top end , rule of thumb. do the seals just because... they are cheap and will save you the headache you now have...


----------



## greenkitty7

do you plug your snorks when trailering it? mine started smoking shortly after a ring job because i didnt plug my intake snork and the vacuum caused the cylinder head to fill up with gas, causing the oil to wash off the rings and cylinder walls. couple dry starts, and she was smoking again.


----------

